# Merckx on eBay Belgium



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=290164479832&category0=&fvi=1

Team Hitachi, ex- Claude Criquilion, Corsa Extra .. one for the historically minded. Should be worth a packet in Belgium, but doubt that many people will be interested. There are actually a couple of Corsa Extras on eBay.be at the moment, FWIW.

B


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

bing181 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=290164479832&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> Team Hitachi, ex- Claude Criquilion, Corsa Extra .. one for the historically minded. Should be worth a packet in Belgium, but doubt that many people will be interested. There are actually a couple of Corsa Extras on eBay.be at the moment, FWIW.
> 
> B


I saw that one but the dimensions are not listed.

Belgian sellers are funny, they rarely give any substantive dtails on the bikes.

They also usually say "for pickup" with no options to ship the bike.

Nice bike though.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

There are a few other nice looking ones on ebay.be as well. There were no measurements I could discern on any of them, even though I can't read Flemish or French or whatever language I was looking at.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

innergel said:


> There are a few other nice looking ones on ebay.be as well. There were no measurements I could discern on any of them, even though I can't read Flemish or French or whatever language I was looking at.


A lot of them are just bikes that are sitting round in garages, sometimes being sold by people who know nothing about bikes. It's also I suspect a product of the times - you went to your bike shop, they sold you the bike you needed. I wouldn't be surprised if some of these sellers didn't even know what size frame they had for example. They often know next to nothing about the bikes.


----------

